# Who plays Leagues of Legends here?



## shunny (Oct 4, 2013)

Totally off topic and totally random but who plays league of legends? 

I play it time to time so I thought it would be fun if people from a community get together and have some fun! 

So who plays? And who do you think will win season 3 finals?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 4, 2013)

I tried playing it once. I was doing the tutorial part of the game and it froze on me.

I never went back.


----------



## Pmadd (Oct 4, 2013)

I pay league a bit... But I'm nowhere close to decent.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 4, 2013)

CHOOOO CHOOOOOOO







I play a few games a day on the North America servers. I was in bronze for quite a while but finally got out of there. I've been bouncing between Silver 3 and Silver 5.

The big problem with moving through 5 is that you're with people that don't care about progressing since you can't demote to bronze, no matter how hard they feed.

I find myself playing ADC or support the most. I get to jungle some and top/mid rarely since they're always taken.

Francisco


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Oct 4, 2013)

GLHF!

You're only saying that to get honor.

League of Legends?

More like _League of Casuals_.

Surrender at 20.

I can't top, ADC or jungle.

Mid or AFK.

Please report my team.


----------



## texteditor (Oct 4, 2013)

MannDude said:


> I tried playing it once. I was doing the tutorial part of the game and it froze on me.
> 
> I never went back.


I haven't played in awhile but I do remember it being one of the most terribly programmed network games I've ever played, and each time they'd patch it the game would break in profound, but somehow predictable new ways.

It was clearly that nothing short of a full re-write of the games client-server model would ever fix it, and I doubt they ever bothered since Riot's business model is to constantly push newer characters with stranger powers and bigger breasts to keep money flowing in while neglecting the code base that could barely handle each new patch.


----------



## hzr (Oct 4, 2013)

texteditor said:


> I haven't played in awhile but I do remember it being one of the most terribly programmed network games I've ever played, and each time they'd patch it the game would break in profound, but somehow predictable new ways.
> 
> It was clearly that nothing short of a full re-write of the games client-server model would ever fix it, and I doubt they ever bothered since Riot's business model is to constantly push newer characters with stranger powers and bigger breasts to keep money flowing in while neglecting the code base that could barely handle each new patch.


We have been rewriting parts of it. Jinx does not have bigger breasts, though I personally do not agree with a new 7800 IP tier for new releases.

What kind of "terribly programmed" is there in the actual game client?


----------



## Francisco (Oct 4, 2013)

hzr said:


> We have been rewriting parts of it. Jinx does not have bigger breasts, though I personally do not agree with a new 7800 IP tier for new releases.
> 
> What kind of "terribly programmed" is there in the actual game client?


Skill shots...bottom bushes... >_>

Riot pls.

Francisco


----------



## seraphkz (Oct 4, 2013)

FINAL HERE WE COME BABY


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 4, 2013)

I play 1 - 2 games a day. Top end of bronze... I find it really dumb that the people stuck at the bottom of silver can't get demoted so I can move up.


----------



## hzr (Oct 4, 2013)

BlueVM said:


> I play 1 - 2 games a day. Top end of bronze... I find it really dumb that the people stuck at the bottom of silver can't get demoted so I can move up.


Leagues don't work this way -- only Challenger division has a cap. If you are getting 0 LP for wins, the backend doesn't think you're ready or should be allowed to move up.


----------



## shunny (Oct 5, 2013)

I can't seem to get out of bronze no matter how hard I try. -_- Haha, I find it ridiculous. 

The finals is intense, SKT is owning I wonder if Royal can change up their game.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 5, 2013)

Try going support.

Most supports in bronze are pretty terrible.

When I got to bronze 1 I was picking up 5 - 7 LP per game.

I got to my promo, lost it, dropped to 80 LP. Next game pulled me 20 LP and I was back in action.

I got out of bronze 1 playing Sona & Lulu.

Francisco


----------



## BlueVM (Oct 5, 2013)

hzr said:


> Leagues don't work this way -- only Challenger division has a cap. If you are getting 0 LP for wins, the backend doesn't think you're ready or should be allowed to move up.


Once you make silver you can't go back down unless you just top playing... same with gold and all the teirs above it. It's not that the game stopped giving me LP (I get like 20 a win)... I don't even mind being bronze, I just find it really dumb that Silver is so full of trash and trolls that every time I play with someone who is in Silver we loose.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 5, 2013)

I play a little bit, not much, I am not great, I hate children so I am not suited to it at all, my chat history is basically: don't flame, DONT flame, STOP FLAMING, STFU!, surrender at 20.



Only picked it up about 3 weeks ago, at lvl 24


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 5, 2013)

I posted a reply here 30 minutes ago, it posted, I refreshed the page 5 minutes later to see if anyone replied, went and had some breakfast and now it is gone...

I am sure this is happening more and more here.


----------



## AnthonySmith (Oct 5, 2013)

and now it is back above.... WTF is going on!


----------



## fisle (Oct 5, 2013)

I play in EU East, Silver 1, I kind of am scared to play rankeds because some games tend to be full of asshats and ruining the game for everyone. I think I have about 50 rankeds behind me. Currently leveling on West now.

My best game ever was ranked game as Teemo, ended in 0/0/0, victory. I just pushed top. :3

ARAM for lyfe

edit: I usually play support or top lane in rankeds, almost never mid but sometimes as Nidalee. dem spears mang. Jungling when I have to, but I'm not a good ganker. Sometimes ADC but srsly I cannot last hit in early game. I always overestimate my damage or attack too late. dang it


----------



## shunny (Oct 5, 2013)

@Francisco Yea I will give that a try I just need to get out of bronze  
 

Yea, although I like the game there are a lot of people there who act like asshats and just ruins it for everybody. There was this one time when everyone was like all mid adc! -_- it worked out until their tanks started just plowing through. lol 

Do any of you guys want to team play? My LOL id is same as my name on here and if you want add me and lets have some fun!


----------



## apt (Oct 5, 2013)

Silver III-IV here on solo/duo 5s, playing almost all Lulu.

Just made Silver V on team 3s, playing Lulu.

I play Lulu.

I'm on NA: Indeed/Exterminate/InsDel.


----------



## HostVenom - Brandon (Oct 5, 2013)

I actually just played a game. Great game, and Francisco is right, support is the way to go in ranked.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 5, 2013)

I did 3 normals just now.

Sona - standard support build. My back is killing me but we stomped.

Janna - we got stomped since our Vayne wouldn't help with much

Lux - support again. Bought wards, went pure AP and charged mah lazzzaaaar

Francisco


----------



## shunny (Oct 6, 2013)

I played ranked at lunch as Nocturne in jungle, stomped. I love Noc, so easy to scare off people with the ultimate and get a kill  

@Francisco lets play a game! Does Aldyric play?


----------



## Shados (Oct 6, 2013)

Played it during beta for a bit, dropped it and then picked it back up again for a year or two. Eventually got sick of Riot's shit (mainly the practice of releasing most new champions as overpowered for the first week or so, then nerfing them in the next patch in order to get more people to spend real dosh on them to get them faster) and quit. Dota 2 hit beta a few months after that, so went back to dota and haven't looked back.


----------



## nim (Oct 6, 2013)

Yoh. I'm a DotA2 player at heart. But I've recently gotten into league, NA servers. Willing to play euro if I must -- we should play, nim_ on IRC.


----------



## hzr (Oct 8, 2013)




----------

